# Stihl MS 210



## Echo4400 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am looking at a Stihl MS210 16" bar.

I am gonna be using the saw for firewood. Cheapest i seen the saw is for 249.00

Adive wanted... is this saw decent for the price ?

Decent for firewood gathering...

Thanks again:greenchainsaw:


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 21, 2009)

The MS250 can be had for a very similar price if you shop around.

Still a little light though, and soon you will be looking for a faster cutting saw.

Consider a good used saw maybe?

Check the trading post.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## excess650 (Feb 21, 2009)

I went to the Stihl dealer looking for a lightweight saw, thinking MS250, and mentioned cutting firewood. The dealer steered me away from all of the smaller saws and right to the MS290, which ended up being heavier than I wanted. I don't think he was interested in running the price up as much as knowing the smaller saws probably didn't have the guts for firewood duty.

For a lightweight Stihl, look for a good used 026 or MS260 in that price range or less. For more power, look for an 034 or 036.

Good, new, firewood saws are going to be well out of the $250 price range. The less expensive saws are intended for cleanup around the yard, limbing, and trimming.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have an 021 and like it. It has done its job around my house here. I cut about 3 cords of firewood a year and it does good.


----------



## Wild Knight (Feb 21, 2009)

The 210 has the worst power to weight ratio of all Stihl saws. It has the frame of the 210/230/250, but has the least power. 

If you want a light 2.0hp saw, then get the 180. It's cheaper and has better anti-vibe. If you want a good firewood saw, then get a 270/280/290. I obviously prefer the 270: great power and excellent anti-vibe.


----------



## aandabooks (Feb 21, 2009)

Dolmar 420 in that price range if you have a dealer near you. Or a 401 from Ebay.


----------



## leeave96 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Stihl MS210 is a very good saw. I bought one for clearing brush and some light firewood cutting and have found it to be a nice saw.

Things I liked:

16 inch bar w/ .050 chain, fully adjustable carb, 2 bolts on the side cover plate, side access chain tensioner. It is the same displacement engine as the MS200 for 1/3rd the cost. Slightly more than the MS180 (I paid $229 after a 10% sale by my dealer). Bigger engine than the MS192 but less $$$. All in all, I found it to be a great compromise between cost and features.

I have worked the crap out of it, both firewood and brush cutting chores and am pleased. BTW, I also bought an Echo CS-306 (just cause I wanted too) for the same purpose and the Echo is a nice saw, but the little MS210 beats it in every respect, except for weight and funky looks!

If you are cutting loads and loads of firewood, then you might go larger. I like to carry my MS210 with either my 038 or 034 as a back-up and insurance.

Insurance because I can't remember a time I ever pinched a saw when I had a spare 

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Javelin (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow MS250 are like over $300 around here!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 4, 2009)

aandabooks said:


> Dolmar 420 in that price range if you have a dealer near you. Or a 401 from Ebay.



The 420 is *MUCH *stronger than the 401.


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 4, 2009)

I've used my 210 for a lot of things that I really should have had a bigger saw for but it did well for what it is. I have no regrets buying it. With a sharp chain it cuts well. Of course I'm looking at larger saws and my next will most likely be the 270, 280 or 260. I've used them all and I think the 270 is really sweet!


----------



## Roy M (Mar 4, 2009)

I have never run an MS210, Stihl Canada does not bring them in. The 021 was a weak seller. The MS192 is sweet except for the quick chain adjuster, some like it though.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 4, 2009)

Check out the MS181 and MS211.


----------



## brages (Mar 5, 2009)

Echo4400 said:


> I am looking at a Stihl MS210 16" bar.
> 
> I am gonna be using the saw for firewood. Cheapest i seen the saw is for 249.00
> 
> ...




I think I paid $269 (MSRP) for mine. 

The MS250 looks like an OK saw... it has a fair amount of power, and is quite light. The MS210 is the same thing but only has 2/3 the hp.

Because the MS210 is low on power, it's not scary to run. It seems to be a good saw for wives/girlfriends/beginners.

It's sort of an overpriced, underpowered dog, though. The new MS211 seems to be a real improvement in weight, power, and smoothness (not price, though!).

If you're going to be cutting a lot of bigger stuff, at least step up to the MS250...


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 5, 2009)

brages said:


> If you're going to be cutting a lot of bigger stuff, at least step up to the MS250...




:agree2::agree2:


I've run the piss out of my 021 over the years. It was my only saw for a long time and did the job I asked of it. I have no idea why I originally picked it other than I think it was "one size up" from the model my dad got. That being said, I ran dingeryote's MS250 the other day and...



...yeah, got pretty pissed that I'd been running the same size/weight saw with so much less power for so many years! 


Would be interested to try the 211 though...


----------



## brages (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is a Popular Mechanics review with the E-Z Start version of the 210 in it:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/tools/4283685.html

They liked it...

Look how heavy the Poulan and Mccullough saws were!!!


----------



## Octane (Mar 5, 2009)

Ive got a Stihl 021 and its a good little saw for cutting firewood. Its not the fastest or most powerful saw around, but for cutting smaller pieces of firewood its really all you need.
You dont need a 50cc+ saw for cutting firewood. Granted, the bigger saws are faster and more fun, but they are also heavier, more expensive, wear you out faster and burn more gas.
$250 isnt a bad price for that saw.


----------



## weimedog (Mar 5, 2009)

brages said:


> Here is a Popular Mechanics review with the E-Z Start version of the 210 in it:
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/tools/4283685.html
> 
> ...



Looks to me like our regulars have all deposited their wisdom on that "comments' section!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 5, 2009)

I liked my ms210 the least out of my line up. The tides have changed in the last month or so I worked it alot in the last month and it has really proved itself. The MM really woke this little saw up.


----------



## tamadrummer (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a friend that runs the snot out of his 021. This guy bucks trees, limbs trees and you name it this little saw takes care of business. 

If you are not a pro and just need a few cords of wood a year, buy it and don't look back. If you have a few extra bucks, the 250 is excellent. I have 2 of them and an 18" or 16" bar with full chisel is beautiful!


----------



## Evan (Mar 6, 2009)

looked at a few ms250s yesterday just because, 400 bucks is the sticker prices. made me feel much better about my 300 dollar 026


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Super*

Very good saw. Wife has been running hers for 2.5yrs now. Not a hiccup anywhere in between. 

 eh?

Perfect for small stuff. Fencepost etc...


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 6, 2009)

I would go with the 250, more power same chassis, personally I would look for a could clean used 260,270, 280 or 346xp for just cutting a few rick/cord for personal use, take care of the saw with clean properly mixed fuel and before and after operation maintainence and they will last and love you long time!


----------

